# Chinese whispers



## Encolpius

Helló, tudja valaki, hogy hívják magyarukl ezt a játékot? Köszi. Üdv. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem találtam rá fordítást, de maga a jelenség talán a leiterjakab (szintén nehezen fordítható, csak ellenkező irányban) - jelenséghez áll legközelebb a magyarban. (Talán azért, mert az ilyen jellegű hiba sokkal szembetűnőbb a sajtóban számunkra?)
Ld. a wikipédia idevonatkozó részét itt, ahol még a híres (és klasszikus) Karinthy-idézet is megtalálható (a Herz-szalámis).


----------



## Encolpius

Eszerint a portál szerint pletyka-játék, sosem hallotam, bár emlékszem a suliban vagy oviban játszottuk és nem tudom, de nincs-e olyan ismert játék, hogy: Add tovább?
A csehek tichá pošta (halk posta) nevezik, esetleg hasonló magyar kifejezés?


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem hallottam a _pletyka-játék _kifejezést (hogy ez miért kötőjeles?), de ez nem is teljesen ugyanaz a játék. A "halk posta" nem tűnik se ismerősnek, se különösebben jónak magyarul, bár a _súgólánc_ sem, amit a szómagyarító internetes oldalon adtak meg nekem. (Azzal az a gondom, hogy nem világos, hogy valaki kitalálja a szavakat vagy ténylegesen létező szavakat adnak meg. Nem ismerem még az oldalt igazán.)


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Én sem hallottam a _pletyka-játék _kifejezést (hogy ez miért kötőjeles?)...



Szerintem kizárólag esztétikai okokból. Nekem is jobban tetszik (a helytelen!) kötőjellel olvashatóbbá tett írásmód...


----------

